# Catching a Swarm



## ElKat (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi! 
I'm new to beekeeping, (I actually don't have my bees yet) but the date of receiving my bees have been pushed back to June due to weather. I've taken a beekeeping class and am on my way to becoming a certified beekeeper. 
I've been seeing some bees scouting out my house and I was considering setting out a bait hive. However, I actually don't have an actual bait hive, but an extra brood box that I thought I could use. I have some paper that was covering my foundation to intice them, but I don't know if that is enough. Any suggestions? Or is my idea not going to work? 
Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You can use a regular hive, a deep is better than a medium. If you don't have a full hive, put a piece of plywood on the top and a piece with 3/8" spacers around three sides on the bottom. The fourth side should have an entrance about 3/8" by about 4". Hold it all together with nails, screws, ratchet strap, or duct tape! The paper would give them a little odor. I would put foundation less frames in so it appears to have a larger volume than a box full of frames of foundation. If you had some old comb or lemon grass oil (a few drops), that would be better. Put it close to where you have seen the scouts and good luck. It's a lot like fishing, you put your bait in the water and wait.
Also, welcome to BeeSource and good luck!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely put it out and bait it with lemon grass oil. Nothing to lose, and its exciting to watch, wait, and check it.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome to bee source.
check out the resources here there is a ton of old post on swarms and trapping. Good people and stuff here.
mike


----------



## ElKat (Apr 21, 2015)

mrflegel said:


> Welcome to bee source.
> check out the resources here there is a ton of old post on swarms and trapping. Good people and stuff here.
> mike


Yes, I'm very excited. Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## ElKat (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, one more question. I set up my bait hive (deep brood box). Inside I put two frames with beeswax foundation on it and they are spread to the opposite ends with some space between it and the wall of the brood box. I have a solid bottom and an entrance reducer so potential swarms feel that they can protect it. I still have to put some lemon grass in it, but I think I'm set to go. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Being a newbie like me you might not have access to any old comb, but if you do that would be good to put in there. I did not have any until I did a cut out of a tree a few weeks ago. I have several large pieces of old dark comb now. In my trap I am putting one frame with a large piece of that in it. The other frames are empty except for a starter strip made from rite cell. I set me first trap tonight and have 2 more ready to go out tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## ElKat (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't have any comb, but I put some LGO in there. I'm just going to have to wait and see if anyone comes!


----------

